# Any Girlies still around?



## tt_terri (May 25, 2014)

wondering if any girlies are around as threads seem pretty old......


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm still around, but don't pop in as often as I should. I think this is probably the first time I've ever posted in this section too! Still love my TT, 10 years on, and am hoping to take it to a meet in Rossendale on Sunday to blow the cobwebs away.


----------



## TTSSSD (Jun 15, 2020)

And me . Are any ladies attending any TT Forum events this year?


----------

